# L/F: Victory Productions SB2C Helldiver decal set #VPD48009



## Wolfman_63 (Mar 11, 2017)

I am seeking the Victory Productions SB2C Helldiver decal set.

I emailed them and they have not scheduled a re-issue yet. If they do they will notify me. I have looked on Ebay. In 6 months I found one for auction and was outbid with 5 seconds to go.

Would like to obtain a set soon.

Thanks for looking.
__________________


----------

